# Lichtsensor Lux wert



## emilio20 (17 Oktober 2010)

Hallo

 Ich möchte an meine Haus Sps an einen AI einen Lichtsensor anschließen um den Lux wert zu messe. Hat jemand erfahrung mit Lichtsensoren ?

im Conrad gibt es diverse sensoren ?

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_37351&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Kann man diesen verwenden?


----------



## tnt369 (17 Oktober 2010)

der kann verwendet werden.
vorraussetzung: du kommst mit der beschaltung des baustein klar.
z.b. spannungsversorgung ca. 5-6V.
bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das ausgangssignal sich in lux normieren läßt.
die umwandlung muss IMHO in der sps erfolgen.


----------



## emilio20 (17 Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ich habe auf diesem gebiet noch nichts gemacht. Das erste Problem ist ja die spannungsversorgung?. Ich habe nur die 24 v der sps. Was muss ich machen um mit den 24v zu arbeiten?

Funktioniert das nicht wie bei einem pt100 einfach mit F105 skalieren?


----------



## TimoK (17 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

warum nimmst du nicht einen Helligkeitssensor, der dir ein fertiges 4-20mA Signal liefert? Du hast den Vorteil, dass du ein fertiges Gehäuse hast, wasserdicht, passende Anschaltung etc.

Wichtig ist, dass du einen Messbereich bis 100kLux hast. Bei einem Sensor z.B. mit nur 10kLux kommst du nicht weit ( sehr trüber Tag sind ca 10kLux, sobald es heller wird geht es schnell in die 100kLux ). Interessant ist ebenfalls die Montage, durch eine verkehrte Ausrichtung misst du nur Mist.

Bei Bedarf kann ich dir morgen das Datenblatt für einen passenden Sensor heraussuchen, den wir mehrfach verwendet haben. Kosten liegen natürlich über der Selbstbauvariante, aber dafür gibt es eine professionelle Lösung.
Der Preis liegt bei ca. 95€

Gruß
Timo


----------



## edison (17 Oktober 2010)

Den hier: Rinck
Hab ich schon 2x eingesetzt.
Mit passendem Verstärker ist auch díe Spannungsversorgung kein Problem.
Das ist dann mit einem normalen 0-10V Eingang abfragbar, hatte mal einen Thread dazu eröffnet zur Umrechnung in LUX.
(Umrechnung ist aber nicht wirklich nötig, eher Spielerei)


----------



## tnt369 (17 Oktober 2010)

nein!
dieses bauelement läßt sich nicht direkt an die sps anschließen. dazu sind einige weitere bauelemente notwendig. etwas elektronik erfahrung ist
notwendig.

vermutlich währe das etwas für dich:
http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=3;ARTICLE=82225;GROUPID=3874;PROVID=2351


----------



## emilio20 (17 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Danke erst mal für die Zahlreichen Antworten.

zu  TimoVoss 95 € sind mir für einen Sensor zu Teuer.

das von tnt369 hört sich nicht schlecht an. Suche aber eine günstigere Metote. Ich habe ein Gehäuse in dem ein Ausentemperatursensor verbaut ist der ebenfalls auf einen AI geht. Jetz wollte ich in das selbe Gehäuse einfach einen Lichtsensor einbauen das ich mit einen weiteren Ai erfasse.


----------



## edison (17 Oktober 2010)

> das von tnt369 hört sich nicht schlecht an. Suche aber eine günstigere Metote. Ich habe ein Gehäuse in dem ein Ausentemperatursensor verbaut ist der ebenfalls auf einen AI geht. Jetz wollte ich in das selbe Gehäuse einfach einen Lichtsensor einbauen das ich mit einen weiteren Ai erfasse


Na dann passt meine Lösung doch wie Faust aufs Auge, den Sensor gibts auch ohne Gehäuse.
Den Preis erfährst Du von der Fa. Rinck (sind wirklich günstig)


----------



## emilio20 (17 Oktober 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Na dann passt meine Lösung doch wie Faust aufs Auge, den Sensor gibts auch ohne Gehäuse.
> Den Preis erfährst Du von der Fa. Rinck (sind wirklich günstig)



Was kostet ein sochler Sensor ca? Wie ist das mit dem Verstärker ? kann ich den Sensor nicht dierekt an en Ai anschließen ?


----------



## emilio20 (17 Oktober 2010)

Was ist nicht ganz verstehe ist das ein 10 euro Bewewegungsmelder den lichtwert messen kann und dann soll ein einfcher Lichtsensor  über 60-100 euro kostet.

Wo rechtfertigt sich da der Preiß?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 Oktober 2010)

emilio20 schrieb:


> Was ist nicht ganz verstehe ist das ein 10 euro Bewewegungsmelder den lichtwert messen kann und dann soll ein einfcher Lichtsensor  über 60-100 euro kostet.
> 
> Wo rechtfertigt sich da der Preiß?



In einem Bewegungsmelder sitzt üblicherweise ein Fotowiderstand (LDR). Damit kann man aber keine genaue Helligkeitsmessung machen, sondern mehr oder weniger nur abschätzen ob hell der dunkel. Die Kennlinien der Fotowiderstände gehen auch üblicherweise nur bis max. 1000 Lux.

Was willst du denn genau feststellen, nur ob es hell oder dunkel (Tag/Nacht) ist? Dann sollte ein LDR ausreichen. Den kannst du direkt an die SPS anschließen. Entweder direkt wenn deine Karte auch Widerstände messen kann, oder du schließt den LDR als Spannungsteiler an deine SPS 24V-Versorgung an.


----------



## tnt369 (17 Oktober 2010)

die stückzahl macht den preis.
und einen bewegungsmelder für 24V DC zum anschließen an die sps
kriegst du bstimmt nicht für 10euro.

zu deinem anliegen (Lichtsensor):

fertig kaufen => teurer aber weniger arbeit und wissen notwendig

selber basteln => günstiger aber mehr arbeit und wissen notwendig

such´s dir aus!


----------



## Proxy (17 Oktober 2010)

100€??? Das ist doch nichts, so günstig da kauf ich 2 und leg einen davon auf lager!


----------



## tschortscho51 (18 Oktober 2010)

Ich habe in meinem Hause mehrere Präsenzmelder und drei davon mit Lux-Messung eingebaut. Spannungsversorgung 24VDC, Analogwert 0-10V.
Dies läuft mit einer SPS und funktioniert bestens.
Fabrikat "Theben-HTS" www.theben-hts.ch.
Typ: compact office 24V LUX Präsenzmelder, 201 4 001.


----------



## emilio20 (18 Oktober 2010)

tschortscho51 schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinem Hause mehrere Präsenzmelder und drei davon mit Lux-Messung eingebaut. Spannungsversorgung 24VDC, Analogwert 0-10V.
> Dies läuft mit einer SPS und funktioniert bestens.
> Fabrikat "Theben-HTS" www.theben-hts.ch.
> Typ: compact office 24V LUX Präsenzmelder, 201 4 001.



In was für einer Preißregion bewegen sich die sensoren?


----------



## dalbi (18 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

http://www.google.de/products?clien...oup&ct=title&resnum=3&ved=0CCcQrQQwAg]compact

Gruss Daniel


----------



## emilio20 (23 Oktober 2010)

edison schrieb:


> Den hier: Rinck
> Hab ich schon 2x eingesetzt.
> Mit passendem Verstärker ist auch díe Spannungsversorgung kein Problem.
> Das ist dann mit einem normalen 0-10V Eingang abfragbar, hatte mal einen Thread dazu eröffnet zur Umrechnung in LUX.
> (Umrechnung ist aber nicht wirklich nötig, eher Spielerei)



Habe da mal angefraget leider nur für Gewerbe kunden nicht für Privat Kunden.


----------

